# Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten



## Guppyfreund (21. Oktober 2007)

Da dies mein erster Post ist sage ich erstmal hallo! #h

Mein Name ist Sven, ich wohne im Norden Schleswig Holsteins und bin dem Brandungs- und Meerforellenangeln verfallen 

Bisher habe ich mit 30€ Billigruten gefischt und möchte weil ich doch öfters los bin eine bessere Ausrüstung.

Da ich noch Schüler bin denke ich so an die 100€ Klasse...

Ich kann mich nicht zwischen einer Shimano Beast Master 425 BX und einer Cormoran Seacor Surfmaster entscheiden, ich könnte beide für jeweils 80€ bekommen.

Gibt es hier jemanden der beide Ruten schonmal in der Hand hatte? Im Forum hier findet man für beide nur positive Kritik. Ich konnte sie bisher leider nur online betrachten...

Falls es euch weiterhilft, ich bin 1,86m groß und habe ziemlich viel Wurferfahrung.


----------



## boot (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*



Guppyfreund schrieb:


> Da dies mein erster Post ist sage ich erstmal hallo! #h
> 
> Mein Name ist Sven, ich wohne im Norden Schleswig Holsteins und bin dem Brandungs- und Meerforellenangeln verfallen
> 
> ...


Hallo ich habe zwar nicht beide Ruten aber die Cormoran Seacor habe ich die Rute ist finde ich gut.Die Rute ist nicht zu schwer und auch nicht zu hart und bei deiner Größe von 1,86 ist sie ok.lg#h


----------



## dorschiie (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

ich sehe da kein problem.
wenn du deinen dealer(tackle)gut kennst frag ihn doch einfach ob du mal mit der ruten werfen darfst.
und dann siehst du welsche dir liegt.#h


----------



## Guppyfreund (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

Ich müsste entweder online bestellen oder 100km fahren (Kaki), deswegen frage ich ja hier ob die schonmal jemand verglichen hat...
Hier oben gibts die beiden bei keinem meiner Dealer :c


----------



## MFT-Chris (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*



Guppyfreund schrieb:


> Ich müsste entweder online bestellen oder 100km fahren (Kaki), deswegen frage ich ja hier ob die schonmal jemand verglichen hat...
> Hier oben gibts die beiden bei keinem meiner Dealer :c


 
Ich hab mir die Shimano auch gerade bei MoritzKK gekauft und bin damit vollstens zufrieden, bin allerdings Brandungsneuling und hab noch nicht ganz soviel erfahrung, allerdings ist der Preis unschlagbar #6, guck doch mal ob Du die beim Händler ums Eck, nicht wenigstens mal in die Hand nehmen kannst 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Tomverl (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

Hallo erstmal,
Auch ich werde mir bald zwei neue Ruten zulegen und hoffe auf ein par Tips von euch.

Es sollen entweder die Shimano AntaresSurf XT250 oer die Speedmaster Surf werden.

Bei der Speedmaster gfällt mir die verstellmöglichkeit des Rollenhalters,
die Antares hat das anscheinend nicht

vieleicht hat ja einer von euch Erfahungen mit dieen Ruten

Gruß Tomverl


----------



## Marcel1409 (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*



Tomverl schrieb:


> Es sollen entweder die Shimano *AntaresSurf XT250 *oer die Speedmaster Surf werden.



Was`n das fürn Knüppel?! Hast `n Link?!

edit: Habs gefunden... Was willst du denn mit `nem Tele-Knüppel für die Brandung?!


----------



## degl (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

@Guppyfreund

geh mal davon aus,das die Shimano Beastmaster etwas mehr "Härte und Rückrad" als die Cormoran hat(ist doch die Silberne ?) ....habe beide mal probegeworfen...............

Aber gute Ruten sind beide

gruß degl


----------



## JanS (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

fische die Comoron und bin sehr zufrieden. Ist denke ich für den Preis ne klasse Rute.


----------



## billharz (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

Hallo! Kannst du verraten, wo du die Ruten für 80€ bekommen kannst?


----------



## Guppyfreund (1. November 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

Die Beastemaster wollt mir die bei Moritz in KaKi holen, die haben die aber leider nicht mehr #q

Die Surfmaster gibts hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110387&highlight=cormoran+kohlefaser


----------



## billharz (2. November 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

Danke für den Hinweis! Für 80€ eigentlich ein sehr gutes Angebot. Man hört ja nichts schlechtes über diese Rute. Wie hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## Guppyfreund (2. November 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

Ich werde mir jetzt nochmal eine von SPRO anschauen, mir wurde geraten eine möglichst Steife Rute zu wählen und ich habe gehört die Cormoran soll weich sein.

Wenn du mal ne 600€ Brandungsrute in die Hand nimmst und rumschwingst wirst du merken, dass sich nur die Spitze leicht hin und her bewegt. Im vergleich ne billig Brandungsrute "schlabbert" schon aber der Mitte ganz schön hin und her und schwingt auch noch aus.

Neben dem härteren Rückrad der Rute wurde mir auch noch gesagt die Ringe sollen möglicht dünn sein.

Ich kann dir ja morgen mal über die SPRO berichten, werde mir die morgen mal angucken und vielleicht kaufen


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

Hallo,

bin auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Paar Brandungsruten.
Diese sollten eher steif sein.

Welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Sind die Beastmaster BX/Forcemaster BX steife Ruten?
Die AX versionen sollen ja hart sein, habe sie aber noch nirgens gesehen.

@Guppyfreund
Wie heißt die Rute von Spro - hast du einen Link?

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## Guppyfreund (2. November 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

Den Namen kenne ich leider nicht mehr aus dem Kopf aber wie gesagt, morgen werde ich mir die wahrscheinlich kaufen und berichten.


----------



## Guppyfreund (3. November 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

Ich hab mich jetzt für die Spro entschieden, da ich die Cormoran nicht in die Hand nehmen konnte.

100-200g, große *Fuji* Sic Ringe, dicker Endring, leichte Kohlefaser, schwingt nicht aus hat aber trotzdem eine feine Spitze und ein hartes Rückrad, super Griffteil.

Hier ein paar Fotos:

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/313/bild001ji5.th.jpg

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/8195/bild002mc1.th.jpg

http://img521.*ih.us/img521/6308/bild003nu8.th.jpg


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

@Guppyfreund
Gratulation zu deinen neuen Stöcken! Die hast du aber sicherlich gebraucht gekauft oder wie? Hab keine Infos im Netz zu diesen Ruten gefunden. Berichte mal, wenn du sie eingesetzt hast.


----------



## Guppyfreund (3. November 2007)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe für Brandungsruten*

Hab sie bei Fishermanns Partner in Flensburg gekauft, der hat sie erst seit letzten Monat im Sortiment.

War gerade in Quelletal probewerfen, konnte einfach nicht bis morgen abwarten: 170g mit 0.33er mono ~110m gegen Wind. Hätte ich mit meinen alten Knüppeln nicht geschafft, bin also ganz zufrieden.
Hab die Weite an der wechselnden Farbe der Schnur abgelesen. 

Ich habe sie auch noch nicht voll durchgezogen weil eine so leichte Rute und der dünne Blank für mich total ungewohnt ist...

Konnte sie auch nicht im Netz finden, scheint aber ein neues Modell zu sein. Denk mal an die Fuji Ringe und das für ~100€!

Morgen kommt dann der Härtetest auf Ärö! Bericht folgt!


----------

